# American w/French Citizenship needs international/French employment attorney



## kmichalene

Hi All:
I’m wondering if anyone can recommend a reliable, English-speaking international/french employment attorney. I speak French pretty well, but I want to be sure that I understand our conversation. The conversation will already be a challenge. I don’t want to throw a major language barrier into the mix. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK - "employment attorney" - from which perspective. Are you looking to hire someone or are you the employee with an issue with your employer? You may want to take a look at the US Citizens Resources page on the Embassy/Consulate website, where there is a list of English speaking attorneys (not only in the Paris area) and some references to State Department information on legal assistance resources for Americans in France.

If it's related to problems you may be having with your current employer, take a look first at the Service Public page on working (Travail) here: Travail Use a translation software like Google Translate on the pages of interest if you prefer your information in English. The two pages of prime interest are the ones on Conflits du travail dans le secteur privé (which discusses the Conseil de prud'hommes) and Représentants du personnel dans la fonction publique.


----------



## kmichalene

Bevdeforges said:


> OK - "employment attorney" - from which perspective. Are you looking to hire someone or are you the employee with an issue with your employer? You may want to take a look at the US Citizens Resources page on the Embassy/Consulate website, where there is a list of English speaking attorneys (not only in the Paris area) and some references to State Department information on legal assistance resources for Americans in France.
> 
> If it's related to problems you may be having with your current employer, take a look first at the Service Public page on working (Travail) here: Travail Use a translation software like Google Translate on the pages of interest if you prefer your information in English. The two pages of prime interest are the ones on Conflits du travail dans le secteur privé (which discusses the Conseil de prud'hommes) and Représentants du personnel dans la fonction publique.


Thanks for the information. I’m an employee with a problem and I’ll take a look at these resources. Thanks, again.


----------



## Bevdeforges

As an employee with a problem, you may want to first check on the "comité social et économique" which is the new name for what used to be the "comité d'entreprise" (until the beginning of 2020). They are supposed to represent the employees and may be able to point you to what you need to raise your issues with the company and/or maybe even suggest legal counsel. 

I note that the pages on Service Public for both comités are currently undergoing revision so may not be available, but keep checking.


----------

